# sexing D.auratus



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but can they be sexed in any other way than witnessing a male croaking. I know that with some mantella species you can sex them by seeing the sperm ducts in males on the underside of their bellies. Is this possible to do with a black PA frog such as D.auratus? Reason is because I am going to be bringing home 4 of these little guys( first time owning Dendrobatids, but I have had mantellas) in about a week with the intent of eventually breeding, so I wouldn't want to buy the frogs and find out later that they are all the same sex.  Any replies are appreciatted!


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

As juveniles, dart frogs are near impossible to to sex. Once they reach around 8-10 months you should start seeing size differences and toe pad size differences (males are smaller but have larger toe pads). With auratus, you should get at least one pair out of 4 frogs. The sexes don't seem to be skewed like some tree frogs and a few darts (like some pumilio). It tends to be pretty 50/50. Good luck and you should do fine. Just remember, darts like it a bit warmer than mantellas (upper 70's-low 80's). Hope this helps

Kevin Hoff


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I don't have any luck using toe pad sexing for D. auratus. I go by body shape. If they are near sexually mature their will be distinct body shape differences. When viewed from the top the males will have the same body width from head to vent. The females will get wider past the abdomen. Just get 6 and set them up in a colony. You can sex them easily when they are adults.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

I only have room for a 20 gallon tank right now so I can only get a small colony of 4. I have the 4 picked out and waiting for me right now. Out of the 4, all look very healthy but one in particular is very plump(1.75" long) and the others are healthy, but thinner and smaller in body structure(1.25"-1.50" long). Does this sound to any of you like 1 female and 3 males?


----------

